# PMP Vs PRINCE2



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Guys,
Both PMP as well as PRINCE2 have been practiced and have been proved to be useful to many Project Managers around the Globe. :first:
PMP (from PMI, US) is based on knowledge base while PRINCE2 (from OGC, UK) is a process based approach, both do share a common linkage of proceeding towards a successful project execution.

Now here's a simple question, which one is most sought after in Aussieland???? :fencing:
Request you all to contribute, it might help incoming applicants to acquire and come up with a high and in-demand skill for higher positions in Aussie market. :high5:


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Usually I've seen a few more listings for PRINCE2 vs. PMP. but mainly this gets your foot in for an interview, the actual project experience is what is asked about in most interviews. 





Gaurav said:


> Guys,
> Both PMP as well as PRINCE2 have been practiced and have been proved to be useful to many Project Managers around the Globe. :first:
> PMP (from PMI, US) is based on knowledge base while PRINCE2 (from OGC, UK) is a process based approach, both do share a common linkage of proceeding towards a successful project execution.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2011)

OK. Round 1  Searching for PMP and Prince 2 on SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site and Search for jobs in Australia. Online job search gives the following results:

SEEK:

1. Prince2 - 405 jobs
2. Prince 2 - 507 jobs
3. PMP - 1800 jobs

PMP wins by a wide margin 

Jobserve (last 7 days):

1. Prince2 - 59 jobs
2. Prince 2 - 298 jobs
3. PMP - 11

Prince 2 wins by a wide margin.


It's anybody's call!!!!!


----------



## paning (Mar 24, 2014)

ausimmi said:


> OK. Round 1  Searching for PMP and Prince 2 on SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site and Search for jobs in Australia. Online job search gives the following results:
> 
> SEEK:
> 
> ...


Hi,

I am new to this and I would like to know what is the trend right now in Australia especially in MEL. 

Any information would be helpful in this area.


----------



## blak3 (Dec 31, 2012)

Imo there is no trend. the employers post what they need. if you got the right skills and a good resume, you can get called for an interview. 2000 jobs advertised..and check how many Jobless IT people with local experience out there. + many of these are fake jobs to increase the pool of candidates for job agencies. Unfortunately It is not india where most of the jobs are being outsourced to where you can find a ''trend'' on the job market. just use your skillset and apply for jobs.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi Guys,
Now answering the question that I myself raised few years back before coming to Aussieland.
I did my PRINCE2 Practitioner and it was well regarded in my 1st job with one of the state government agency here in Australia. The project was based on the PRINCE2 framework.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

ausimmi said:


> OK. Round 1  Searching for PMP and Prince 2 on SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site and Search for jobs in Australia. Online job search gives the following results:
> 
> SEEK:
> 
> ...


lolzz....now just count how many of them are reposted by different consultants and among this atleast 40% are fake which means if you apply for them you will never receive any response. job advertisment is a requirement to bring people on 457 visa on temporary basis with no intension of actual hiring. i love to see that day when there is actually 1800 jobs available.


----------

